# Is there anywhere I can get back issues of Aquajournal?



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I got the first five issues a few months ago, and would like to get the rest of them (in english). Is there any place I can order them from? I tried Vectrapoint.com, but they only go back to nr. 34, and Ebay had nothing. Is there anywhere else worth checking out?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I have quite a few, I might sell them.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

You have the only issues published in English, anything else you get will be in Japanese.


----------

